# Cannondale's Peter Sagan breaks his Synapse



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

at the Paris-Roubaix on the cobbles somewhere during the route. I'd like to see what part of the bike he broke. 

I heard Paul Sherwin saying something about it during the race. Did anyone else hear this?


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

i heard he did it in flanders???? its the new one as well...


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

It was at Flanders and he broke a USA made Super Six after crashing super hard...Nothing controversial there...


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

Crash fest photos:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photo-gallery-carnage-on-the-cobbles


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Bad Ronald said:


> It was at Flanders and he broke a USA made Super Six after crashing super hard...Nothing controversial there...


I think I notice that too. Why are they riding older model bikes?

Are the team bikes on back order too?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Seems to me Cannondale is having issues manufacturing bike frames even for their own team.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

He wanted custom geometry so it had to be made in the states. It was a couple year old frame and finally bit the bullet.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bad Ronald said:


> He wanted custom geometry so it had to be made in the states. It was a couple year old frame and finally bit the bullet.


I don't question what you are saying, but what is your source for this type of info? I have never seen 'normal' cycling news sources describing Liquigas Team members' requests for total custom carbon bikes. Are you on the 'inside' or is this info in print somewhere? If in print, please share. A publication like that would sure beat the heck out of the crap I read.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Bad Ronald said:


> He wanted custom geometry so it had to be made in the states. It was a couple year old frame and finally bit the bullet.


That sounds like he went back in time...had the "custom" bike made in Bedford...then came back to the future so he'll have it for the race.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> I don't question what you are saying, but what is your source for this type of info? I have never seen 'normal' cycling news sources describing Liquigas Team members' requests for total custom carbon bikes. Are you on the 'inside' or is this info in print somewhere? If in print, please share. A publication like that would sure beat the heck out of the crap I read.


Because medias dont talk about it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. It's not something that screams to the eye and Cannondale doesn't send out press releases just for that.

Bennati had custom sized SuperSix frames back in the day but these have been talked about in the media.


----------



## nachtjager (May 7, 2008)

he used to work at bedford


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I hear he said it was a dirty race?


----------

